# how many and wat kind of tropical ish in 30ltr biorb



## l1zardchick

has anyone got any ideas on wat kind of tropical fish i should have in my biorb ? also how many fish would people advise to put in a 30 ltr biorb ?
thanku


----------



## _jake_

Couple of guppies. No tetra's as they need a large shoal. Pm me for more help, or if you have a idea of the fish you want. Or get my msn addy from my profile and add me


----------



## Aquai

Hard question to answer without knowing what you're into.

Have a look on Liveaquaria and post what you're interested in.

There are some tetras you could keep but not all tetras.

Personally, i'd go for a nice community setup, or maybe get a pair of something that stays reasonably small. (Some Brichardi cichlids or some apisstogrammas)

Any questions PM me,

James


----------



## The Chillinator

Aquai said:


> Hard question to answer without knowing what you're into.
> 
> Have a look on Liveaquaria and post what you're interested in.
> 
> There are some tetras you could keep but not all tetras.
> 
> Personally, i'd go for a nice community setup, or maybe get a pair of something that stays reasonably small. (Some Brichardi cichlids or some apisstogrammas)
> 
> Any questions PM me,
> 
> James


Neolamprologus brichardi and other cichlids are total unsuitable for bi-orbs. A lot of people don't recommend these tanks due to their low surface area, this limits the amount of fish you can keep in the tank. I would consider a small group of Endlers or Microrasboras.


----------



## davebrum

l1zardchick said:


> has anyone got any ideas on wat kind of tropical fish i should have in my biorb ? also how many fish would people advise to put in a 30 ltr biorb ?
> thanku


personally i would suggest go for a couple of small Cory catfish as bottom feeders and then some air breathers like Siamese fighters or other bettas (only one male to a few females)

As mentinoed the small surface area is a problem with this which is why labrynth fish can be better suited (the air breathers in case you were not aware).


----------



## Aquai

I have seen succesful breeding trios of brichardi in smaller spaces, and apistogrammas stay small and are very suited fish to smaller tanks.

Biorbs are not the best tanks out there, but have effecient filtration systems and high air input due to their method of filtration.

IMO, there are plenty of possibilities for this tank due to the nature of a tank a fish will swim around it for ages unlike square/rectangular tanks where fish are constantly having to turn around. Because of this i feel the biorbs support a lot of the species available more effectively.

James


----------



## l1zardchick

i have been looking today round some fish shops and when my tank is ready i am going to get a male betta and 2 females is this ok?


----------



## Richcymru

Dont go for corys or other bottom dwellers as the coarse biorb substrate shreds their barbels!


----------



## Esfa

l1zardchick said:


> i have been looking today round some fish shops and when my tank is ready i am going to get a male betta and 2 females is this ok?


no! Males cannot be kept with females ever. 

I'd suggest a male betta and a 3 ottos. : victory:
maybe some snails, too.


----------



## Aquai

Richcymru said:


> Dont go for corys or other bottom dwellers as the coarse biorb substrate shreds their barbels!


That's a good point, that substrate's not the nicest in the world.


----------



## Boccia-Boy

Esfa said:


> no! Males cannot be kept with females ever.
> 
> I'd suggest a male betta and a 3 ottos. : victory:
> maybe some snails, too.


How do they breed then?


----------



## Esfa

Boccia-Boy said:


> How do they breed then?


you put them together, you dont keep them together.


----------



## l1zardchick

the person at the fish shop said it was ok to have them living together i am now looking into getting another tank to have females in one and a male in the other .

could i just ask why u cant keep them together please?


----------



## Sweetcorn

You can't keep males with females as the male will most likely kill them. Alternatively the females may gang up and attack the male. 

Females can be just as aggressive and need to be kept in a group of a minimum of 4 to spread out any bullying. The tank will also have to be heavily planted so they have plenty of places to hide away from each other if need be.

Males & females are only ever together for a short period of time when breeding. This is done under very close supervision and a specially set up tank purely for spawning.


----------



## Trillian

davebrum said:


> personally i would suggest go for a couple of small Cory catfish as bottom feeders...


As mentioned, the ceramic media is totally unsuitable for any bottom dwellers, bar shrimp 



l1zardchick said:


> the person at the fish shop said it was ok to have them living together


That person is totally wrong and if they don't even know this basic fish knowledge, I suggest checking on here before believing anything else they tell you. Better still, find a new LFS. :whistling2:



> could i just ask why u cant keep them together please?


(a) The male will chase the female(s) incessantly
(b) If he does successfully manage to spawn with one, he will then kill the female(s). 
(c) Case closed. :devil:

I have a male and female Betta but in _separate_ tanks. The male in his own Bachelor Pad and the female in a community tank. : victory:


----------



## Esfa

l1zardchick said:


> could i just ask why u cant keep them together please?


the male would attack and kill the females.


----------



## l1zardchick

thanku all im glad i wasnt buying and just looking round that bloke at the shop should know more about the fish he is selling


----------



## Trillian

l1zardchick said:


> that bloke at the shop should know more about the fish he is selling


You would think so. But unfortunately IME most LFS staff know little or nothing about fish compatibility so take everything you're told with a pinch of salt.


----------



## l1zardchick

i think i will go back tomorrow and ask another employee to see wat they say if they same the same i will find another shop to look at as obviously they do not know wat they are talking about


----------



## Trillian

l1zardchick said:


> i think i will go back tomorrow and ask another employee to see wat they say if they same the same i will find another shop to look at as obviously they do not know wat they are talking about


Sounds like a good plan. : victory:


----------



## l1zardchick

went back to the shop today and they gave me different advice completley i am now feeling more positive about the shop


----------



## Trillian

Well that's good to know. At least you'll know who to avoid next time...:lol2:


----------

